# 1969 GTO Convertible 3-point Seat Belts??



## miz (May 22, 2013)

Hello. I have a '69 GTO convertible and need to install new seat belts, both front (buckets) and rear. I would like something more safer than the standard lap belts. 

I'm shopping around online and I'm considering (A) lap and shoulder belts, or (B) 3 point belts (lap and over-the-shoulder Y-belt combo). For the front buckets, shoulder belts may be a challenge since there is nowhere to attach the shoulder strap to, as is the case for the 3 passengers in the rear bench seat. Therefore, I guess that leaves me with the lap and Y-shape over-the-shoulder belts combo.

If anyone has experience in this area I would greatly appreciate advise and photos. (Please post viewable pics as some need iCloud account and program, of which I don't have). 

Thanks again!


----------



## Wilma (May 3, 2015)

Hi. Were you ever able to accomplish this? I have the same problem....


----------

